# My CW.40 is a "single-shot"!!!!



## oldfart1956 (May 6, 2008)

ARGHHHHH! Alright fellers what am I doing wrong? I have a Kahr CW.40 purchased back in '08 and at present have run over 500rds. thru it. I fieldstrip it every 50rds. and clean it and reassemble. The other day I went to shoot it and after the first shot the slide locks back. I release the slide-lock/takedown lever and next shot..slide locks back again. %&$%! I tried 2 differnt mags/clips..both Kahr products. Same problem. 1 shot and it locks back. Tried 3 different kinds of ammo..all same stuff I've been using. No hot loads all over-the-counter stuff. I figgered out I CAN hold the slide-lock lever down with my left thumb and the pistol runs normal. (right-handed shooter) The minute I release the lever the slide locks open on the very next shot. Mind ye I'm not talking about OCCASIONALLY locking open. I mean it locks open EVERY shot. I'm following the instruction sheet on dissassembly and reassembly and I've done this several dozens of times. I just sent a letter to Kahr but figgered ya'll might know what I'm doing wrong. Many thanks in advance. Audie..the Oldfart.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If the mag releases the slide locks open. Could the mag release be hit with your thumb and dislodge the mag a little or some how could it not seed itself correctly so your weapon "thinks" it released?

If not that then you should call Kahr cust service, There is one gal there especially helpful she is a great gal to talk to.

RCG


----------



## oldfart1956 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply RCG. I just rec. an e-mail from Mr. Burr at Kahr and he said the slide-lock/take down lever spring is either broken or bent and causing the problem. He's mailing me one as we speak. Excellent service and I'll post when done installing the spring. It's entirely possible I may have caused the problem when removing the lever...who knows. YMHS..Audie..the Oldfart


----------

